# diffuser l'écran d'un iPad mini sur 2 ou plusieurs téléviseurs



## ptitphoque (20 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
comment diffuser l'écran d'un iPad mini sur 2 ou plusieurs téléviseurs?
Je le fais avec 1 téléviseur en HDMI.Avez-vous des pistes?
Bien cordialement


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2015)

En même temps ou séparément ?


----------



## ptitphoque (20 Mars 2015)

non, en même temps!
le but serait de relier l'iPad à 2 écrans (ou 3) sur une scène, pour que les joueurs d'un groupe suivent la partition jouée avec visionprompt.


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2015)

Aucun appareil ne peut faire ce genre de chose d'origine. Il faut un répartiteur de signal en plus. En gros, tu envoies l'image vers une Apple Tv par exemple (ou le câble HDMI branché sur l'iPad) branchée à un boîtier répartiteur avec une entrée HDMI et de multiples sorties.

C'est comme ça que ça fonctionne à la FNAC ou pour les animations commerciales.

Tu trouves ça chez les professionnels de l'électronique.


----------

